# Muesli



## redkitty (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey all, I need some suggestions!  My nutritionist told me I need to start eating other breakfast foods (instead of steel cut oats daily)  She suggested making my own muesli.  So I've been doing some research about what goes into it etc and I can't believe how many ingredients it can have!!  

Barley, bran, wheat, buckwheat, millet, oats, rice flakes... all kinds of dried fruit, nuts and seeds.  And some of the recipes say to bake most of the ingredients then eat with yogurt (which I don't eat).

I found this recipe that looks tasty:

						200g/7oz jumbo porridge oats
25g/1oz flaked bran or wheat germ
75g/3oz barley or rye flakes
50g/2oz hazelnuts, lightly crushed
50g/2oz flaked almonds
50g/2oz sultanas
50g/2oz dried, ready-to-eat apricots, roughly chopped
50g/2oz dried, ready-to-eat figs, roughly chopped 						
*Method*
						1. Preheat the oven to 160C/325F/Gas 3.
2. Place the oats, flaked bran or wheat germ, barley or rye flakes, hazelnuts and almonds on a large baking tray and toast in the oven for 10 minutes, shaking and turning in the tray halfway through. Take the tray from the oven and leave to cool: this should take only about 10 minutes. 
3. Mix the toasted ingredients with the sultanas, apricots and figs. These fruits are only suggestions: you can use whatever you prefer, for example dried apple, mango, papaya, dates or cherries. 
4. You can eat this muesli straight away with milk.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/basicmuesli_67724.shtml 

Any other suggestions very much appreciated!!


----------



## lulu (Apr 30, 2007)

Red, Jamie Oliver has a great Muesli recipe called Pukkola....in one of the early books.  I love muesli BUT weirdly find it so morish I find it hard to stick to a normal portion and so it leaves me psychologically hungry, lol.  DH however, sometimes finds my porridge fests hard to take, so he is grateful for a homemixed muesli.  DH adds pollen to it when serving, and has wheat germ in his mix too.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 30, 2007)

I make a simple muesli it has quick cooking oats,dried apricots,craisins,dried blueberries or cherries.Toasted pecans I also mix in some brown sugar and a whole lot of ciinamon.I dont toast the oatmea.l like it with vanilla soy milk its really good, for added fiber and omega 3s I add a couple of tablespoons of ground flax seed to the bowl.Sometime I add a little bit of Cherrios to the bowl for some different texture.


----------



## Caine (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd forego the muesli and alternate my oatmeal with shredded wheat (I believe you Brits call it Weetabix?), but then, I am from Niagara Falls, which is famous for shredded wheat.  

Why, you ask?

Oatmeal = soluble fiber
Shredded Wheat = insoluble fiber.


----------



## redkitty (May 1, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the replies!


----------



## mudbug (May 1, 2007)

how is muesli different from the various granola concoctions we have in the States?


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 1, 2007)

Muesli is raw oats where granola usually has some sort of oil on it and is baked.


----------



## mudbug (May 1, 2007)

got it.  thanks, jp!  I like 'em both.


----------



## debvancouver (Jun 30, 2007)

*quick way to create semi-custom muesli*

I like to start with bag of  "Bob's Red Mill" multi-grain cereal (they have several choices, including a wheat-free).  I then make a tour thru the bulk bins at the co-op and get a small bag or two of mostly-fruit trail mix.  At home I mix the two together and am done.

To enjoy for my breakfast or lunch at work; the night before I cut up some fresh fruit and put that in the bottom of my sealable bowl.  I then add a healthy layer of mueseli, top with some high-quality non-fat yogurt and finish with a sprinkle of ground flax seed or toasted wheat germ before sealing and popping in the fridge.  The next day at work, I just shake up the mixture and enjoy.

Deb


----------



## Chopstix (Jul 1, 2007)

Hubby calls this the 'dog's breakfast' but I love it:

2 Cups rolled oats
1 Cup milk
1 T honey

Mix and keep overnight in fridge.

Next day, add cubed fruits (melons, etc), sliced nuts, cubed dried fruit, yoghurt.

Add corn flakes for added texture.


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 1, 2007)

I made granola recently and have fallen in love with it but I add coconut and nuts to it...yum!


----------



## aasma (Aug 5, 2008)

*muesli recepie*

hi
i buy this muesli pot for breakfast sometimes and wanted to make it at home but dont know how to go about it...
i would appreciate all the recipies people can share with me as i cant figure out if its mixed in milk or yougurt (lol)..it tastes like milk but is thick like a dessert..
thanks
aasma


----------



## debvancouver (Aug 5, 2008)

*musili*

Musili gets that thick dessert like quality from several things, the richness of the dairy (e.g. whole milk vs. skim), they types of grains and dried fruits in the mix (e.g. more dried fruit will produce a sweeter result) and the length of time the musili and dairy blend together before eating.  

Typically, I want flavorful, not too sweet and very heathy, so I use a musili that is mostly grain and seeds with only a little dried fruit and nuts.  I blend that with a combination of non-fat yogurt and low-fat milk at least 10-12 hours before I want to enjoy.  

For something as rich as dessert, try a combination of greek full-fat yogurt and whole milk with organic musili brimming with a variety of dried fruits and nuts.

Best of luck


----------



## jet (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is the recipe I use: (although I skip the honey)

Bircher Meusli


----------



## aasma (Aug 6, 2008)

*thank u guys*

hey

thanks everyone for giving me the recipie. .i'll get the stuff and make it in the evening for next morning.Will let u know how it goes.

happy cooking...


----------



## emilyo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Cinnamon Muesli*

I highly recommend adding some cinnamon to your muesli! It adds such a great flavor.


----------



## jet (Aug 19, 2008)

Dutch-process cocoa also makes a wonderful addition.


----------

